# Massey Ferguson Tractors & Combine: Iowa Auction Today



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

I just posted a new Youtube video, highlights from Dows, IA farm retirement auction I covered today featuring (2) nice MF tractors...a 1998 MF 8160 MFWD with 2855 hours and a 1982 MF 4800 4WD bareback with 6420 hours....both sold for new record high auction sale prices. Here's the video:






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Pete! I really like the info and videos.


----------

